# NO & HO t5s



## s0mt1nf1shy (Mar 14, 2005)

Let's say I have 75w of NO t5s and 75w of HO t5s
Which would be better for plants NO or HO? 
Is the difference significant?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have not used T-5 lighting yet so for the sake of argument assuming a 36" long tank....

75w of NO T-5 (21w per lamp) would give you a little more than 3 bulbs worth of light. Those three bulbs would probably give you a decent spread from front to back of most tanks depending on the reflector and the depth (top to bottom) of the tank.

75w of HO T-5 (39w per lamp) would give you a little less than two bulbs worth of light and you may not get as good of a spread from font to back, again depending on the reflector and the depth (top to bottom) of the tank. However, the HO bulbs will be more intense and should give off more lumens per watt making them more efficient. 

Now, which would you prefer, more intense, efficient lighting that may not light the tank evenly or less intense light that is spread evenly through the tank? Which will work better?


----------

